# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Sironae´s Bookmarks

## Sironae

So it took some time.
Here are some new ones. This ones will be chrismas Presents for Friends.
Fine Liner on cardboard, there will be no color.
BUT This Time i found MY Mountains. I struggled all time with my mountains, i tried to copy other artist. 
My solution? Try to copy others is ok, but if it not work....leave it and go your own way. 
So i found MY solution for Mountains and i am happy!

----------


## ChickPea

Your mountains look great, Sironae. You've got a very nice 'sketchy' drawing style here and it works very well. I love the structures especially.

It's nice to see someone posting in this area of the forum again, especially as you mention Christmas. I was thinking about bothering everyone to make a bookmark or two around November/December time. They'd make thoughtful (and cheap!) pressies for friends, family and fellow Guild members!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

I love the simple 'storybook' nature of your maps, Sironae.  They make me think about tales that begin with...

Once upon a time...  :Smile:

----------


## Sironae

so all done :-) some of my friends will get map bookmarkts and some zentangle bookmarkts.
Some old some new bookmarks on this picture. sorry for the yellow color...it night and bad light.

----------


## Mouse

And how lucky they are to each receive a little piece of your heart like that

They're beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

I love the series !

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, Sironae, and a very lovely gift.  :Smile:

----------


## hrhduchess

Sironae- I love your style! Very similar to the work done by Tolkien, whom I greatly admire. Well done!

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Mmmmmm.... Interesting.... Bookmarks might be what I need to clear my mind from studies. A good idea!

----------


## whisper_my_name

These are beautiful! I'm going to have to try some. Thanks for sharing.

~whisper

----------


## Tiphs

I absolutely love it  :Very Happy:  Your style is really nice, I love the "old asian" ink style you put in it

----------

